# skidsteer pusher - old loader tires?



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

I saw a unit the other day that looked interesting on a skidsteer.

They had a old loader tire/tractor tire mounted on the front of a skidsteer. What they did, is take the tire, cut in half, and then cut it in half again to form a 'crescent' shape. It was around 6 ft wide. They then had it bolted on to a frame that was hooked up to a quick disconnect plate on the machine.

They were using it on a parking lot, and it was working great. Acts like a big 'scoop' and also scraped the pavement clean. In an hour, the parking lot was black. 

Any one ever see/use something like this. With a littler welding, and a free tire, seems like a neat idea to try out.

steveair


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Great Idea!
Kudos to the man that thought of that.Never seen one,but the concept I think is awesome.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

I was at an industrial park where i saw a similar setup. Whoever built it rammed? a set of forks thru a large, used tractor or monster truck tire, that was sliced in half. On top metal was welded to the fork frame and that was welded in a square frame above the tire, to keep it rigid. If I had a camera I would have taken a photo. 

It sure beats forking out the $$$ for a pusher.


----------



## whartford (Jul 12, 2000)

I have seen generally the same thing, except it was used on a dairy cattle feed lot to clean up manure, etc. and push it to the chute to the lagoons. It worked really goo for them, but I would have never thought to use it on snow.

Bill


----------



## Finecut (Feb 8, 2000)

Steveair or someone else who might have access to one of these units, could you possibly take and post a close up picture for us?


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

There is a magizine out there called farm show and it has every good as well as hair brained idea that any farmer with too much time on there hands has time to make and take a picture of and send to the publisher.It seems like there is always a guy in there that has an idea for an old tractor tire and this is where I saw my first skidloader manure pusher made out of an old tire which is what you were looking at being used for snow.


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

hello,

i've done some research and found that they use this setup for manure/feed clean-up down on the farm. I guess they don't get much snow in those parts, so they only use it occassionally for snow because they don't get much. However, I think they may be on to something, think about 5 older loader tires together and you have one hell of a pusher.

steveair


----------

